# Should I buy an 'old' PS3?



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

On my way into work last night I noticed that HMV had the new PS3's for sale at £212. 
Now I dont like the look of them, yes I know 120gb HDD over the 80GB drive but they are easy to upgrade, not as noisy etc.
But I went and checked to see if they had any of the old ones in stock still, I can get an 'old' PS3 with a game and blue ray for £178 (new)
I much prefer the style of them, thats pretty much the only thing.

So what would you do? old or new?

I need to decide by about 8pm tonight


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

New. 

Isn't it faster or something?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i still prefer the old 60GB version

also the 60GB version is the best built one so far (told this be someone in the industry) they used better quality components, thats why when the 80GB came out it was cheaper, because they lowered the build quality


----------



## tomahawk19 (Sep 5, 2008)

New (120gb) all the way! - slimmer, uses less power, more storage, same performance i believe..


----------



## tomahawk19 (Sep 5, 2008)

The 60gb version was the only one which could play PS2 games.. where as all the rest cannot.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

tomahawk19 said:


> The 60gb version was the only one which could play PS2 games.. where as all the rest cannot.


yep, it also has more USB ports than the others aswell and a card reader


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

i have an original PS3 purchased first week of release

they are noisy and pump out a quite a bit of warm air

but i have my surround sound loud enough not to bother me and the heat just warms the room quicker, saves on heating


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great price for the old style one. Had one for a couple of years and have just upgraded the hard disk for a 325GB one I think - cost @ £55 so you could do that for just over the price of the newer slimmer version.

Also depends what you want if really. Do you want it for games 1st and BD 2nd or the other way round ?

And the new music video downloads look like a great idea as well (still haven't tried that yet ... :wall.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I replaced an old with new on release day and I have to say it is much improved. It's near silent in use and even though the pics don't do it justice, it looks loads more impressive than the old brick sat amongst the toys.

New all the way


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Great price for the old style one. Had one for a couple of years and have just upgraded the hard disk for a 325GB one I think - cost @ £55 so you could do that for just over the price of the newer slimmer version.
> 
> Also depends what you want if really. Do you want it for games 1st and BD 2nd or the other way round ?
> 
> And the new music video downloads look like a great idea as well (still haven't tried that yet ... :wall.


I will use it mainly for Games, and blue ray occasionally.
If I want to watch music videos or browse the internet, ill use my computer.

also when you upgraded the drive its just a laptop SATA drive isnt it?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Buy what you prefer!

Slim also has true HD audio


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

byrnes said:


> I will use it mainly for Games, and blue ray occasionally.
> If I want to watch music videos or browse the internet, ill use my computer.
> 
> also when you upgraded the drive its just a laptop SATA drive isnt it?


i personally prefer the brick but as said above choose whatever you want not me, ive looked closely at the new one as well as the 80Gb old and i have the 60gb original the build quality is down def. although i think still higherthan the dreaded X360....:devil::lol: i dont need to upgrade my HD in it either as i simply just network it from my desktop.... far easier and cheaper


----------

